# Cool model find at the flea market



## aok66 (Jan 27, 2012)

I dont collect models but like this car. Its dated 1973
has been started but I think its complete.


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

Pretty cool! And I love the name! Sounds like something out of a cheesy 70's B-movie.


----------



## camaro75 (Feb 12, 2010)

aok66 said:


> I dont collect models but like this car. Its dated 1973
> has been started but I think its complete.


*Congrats.....:thumbsup:*


----------

